# BlessTivo says wrong drive size



## ebetzler (Dec 5, 2005)

I have the "Hacking the TIVO" book which I bought a couple of years ago,
and am using the BlessTIVO no the boot CD that came with the book to 
format a 300GB drive to add to my existing 160GB drive in my HDVR2

BlessTIVO worked fine, however, it says my drive capacity is 127GB.

I am a newbie at this stuff, however, from what I understand it may be a linux kernel issue??

Can someone please give me a DETAILED description on how to fix my problem.

TIA
-E


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Use an LBA48 boot disc, and mfsadd. BlessTiVo doesn't work when the A drive is expanded.


----------

